# Finally running the speaker wire but....



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

unfortunately I have to cross at a 90 degree several eletrical lines. I hope this does not cause any hum. There is no other way around it. I am running 12 gauge speaker wire cl3 rated. Anyone ever cross several lines of electrical wire and not have any hum. The electrical wire is in metal conduit and my speaker wire is in plastic blue smurf pvc. I guess my best bet is to actually try the equipment and see what happens. Do things like lights, apliances etc. have to be turned on to actually get a hum or is it just in general being in close proximity to those lines.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're crossing them at 90 and there is at least a couple of inches between them, it shouldn't be an issue.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

How close? Shouldn't matter, because at 90 degrees it won't pick up any stray fields. But almost 90 degrees is not 90 degrees, so even a small bit of separation will help.

I even have some runs where the power and signal line up for a couple of inches and there is no hum.

You will probably be fine, but it's good to consider all this beforehand.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Do things like lights, appliances etc. have to be turned on to actually get a hum or is it just in general being in close proximity to those lines.


The speaker connections are a high level interface.

You'd have to be arc welding on top of them before you'd ever induce any noise in a speaker connection.

You're confusing them with line level interconnections..

brucek


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Doh! You're absolutely correct Bruce. I was thinking low level cabling.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Doh! Too! I got caught up on the same thing.

Glad we cleared that up


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

That brings up another questions. What about HDMI and Sub cable (rca)? Will those be affected by the Electrical lines. I will have one rca and one hdmi for sub and monitor and they will also be running at a 90 degree to the power lines.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Since you've told us that the _electrical wire is in metal conduit_, then you don't have to worry about any lines near your electrical. It's shielded.

brucek


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

flash said:


> What about HDMI and Sub cable (rca)? Will those be affected by the Electrical lines...


I think what Bryan and Anthony wrote in the first post will apply here ...I suggest you to separate the conduits a few inches if you can :yes:


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Great news! Thanks for the info, and back to the construction of my theater.


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, its all good no hum, but..... The speakers hiss a little bit. I think that is normal studio hissing when albums are recorded. Can really only hear it at low volume almost no music. After i turn it up you cant tell its there. If i stop the music there is no hum, so i guess i am good to go.


----------

